# Urgent: Coach from Cork Airport to Dublin



## lou2 (24 Dec 2010)

Hi, A relative has had to fly into Cork airport tonight (Christmas Eve) as his flight was cancelled in to Dublin. He'll be in about 7.30pm. I can't get through to Bus Eireann or Citywide to see if they have a bus coming from Cork Airport to Dublin. Just wondering if some of you Corkonians might know of a private coach service that might be running this evening? Or any other options? Car hire companies looking for 280 for a small car for one day rental (and can't guarantee us a car anyway). Any help much appreciated.


----------



## nacho_libre (24 Dec 2010)

There's a private bus company called skylink which should get him from 
Cork Airport into Cork City and he should be able to get the Aircoach from 
Cork City to Dublin, or maybe the train might be more convenient. 

Anyway try these sites, hopefully they will be running this evening.

www.aircoach.ie
www.skylinkcork.com


----------



## lou2 (24 Dec 2010)

Thanks a million. But both the aircoach and the train finish at 7. Any other options?!


----------



## Petal (24 Dec 2010)

You could try this crowd, there's probably lots of people trying to get to dublin... [broken link removed]


----------

